# Baby Goat..LICE.. Ivermectin  pour on



## prebs (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a baby goat 2-3 weeks of age, appears to have lice.. I purchased Ivermectin pour on, I am confused on how to use it, the directions are not very clear.

The goat is under the 22lbs... but no more than 12-15 lbs. which if my understanding it would be .5cc of pour on? But my question is do I dilute it with water?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 22, 2013)

I have never used a pour on that you dilute.  I don't think you would dilute it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 22, 2013)

We've always just used Frontline spray for lice.

Recently have tried a product called "Python Dust" from TSC because I had seen folks on here recommend it.


----------



## prebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you,

I was a little confused on the directions. Seeing she will only get a tiny bit I will give it a try. I have never seen frontline spray.. I will look it up.
Thanks again

Tina


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-lice-and-goats


----------



## prebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, great article!


----------

